# Vacuum Pump



## gimpy (Jul 24, 2016)

What would be a good vacuum pump..been looking at the JB Eliminator 6


JB Industries DV-6E Eliminator Vacuum Pump

I don't mind spending the money if I can get a good one......is there a place that   
has a "good" reputation, or some one on this site that may sell them


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 24, 2016)

Today is the last day of a 25% off at Harbor freight.
They have a great pump.........in fact there are two.  At two different prices.
Either would work for stabilizing.

I don't know what you are doing with a vacuum pump........you didn't tell us.
But these would/could be great starter pumps for a beginning.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 24, 2016)

stonepecker said:


> Today is the last day of a 25% off at Harbor freight.
> They have a great pump.........in fact there are two.  At two different prices.
> Either would work for stabilizing.
> 
> ...





Going to be using it for stabilization of wood......sorry, I forgot that part


----------



## Neil (Jul 25, 2016)

It all depends on how much you want to spend on a vp, I would recommend contacting Curtis, at Turntex woodworks he can save you some Mulah  good luck in stabilizing, I stabilize all of my own wood also


----------



## gimpy (Jul 25, 2016)

Curtis, are you watching this thread


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 26, 2016)

You might want to check these guys out. I ahve seen them at many shows recently. You would want the pump only I suspect.

Frugal Vacuum Pump-Home


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been using the 4CFM JB pump with no issues (Except the time I had a whoopsie and sucked resin into it and had to tear apart and clean) Unless you're running a huge chamber  3-4 CFM is plenty for stabilization, I started out with an old pump that was only 1.5 CFM and it just took longer.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've been using the 4CFM JB pump with no issues (Except the time I had a whoopsie and sucked resin into it and had to tear apart and clean) Unless you're running a huge chamber  3-4 CFM is plenty for stabilization, I started out with an old pump that was only 1.5 CFM and it just took longer.




Thank you all for your input, my new vacuum pump was delivered today. I purchased a JB Eliminator DV-6E......can't wait to use it.......Need to get the plumbing kit from Curtis as well as the gauge.......probably order that tomorrow


----------

